# An Ugly Seven



## SevenMan (Nov 22, 2005)

Why would someone do this. :dunno:


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

That has to be the WORST! 7 i have ever seen!

Like in American Graffiti looks like a cross between pea yellow and puke green! :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL you guys notice the redbull energy drinks in there?

I agree, although its nicely done and clean to a certain extent, very tacky.


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

Kzang said:


> LOL you guys notice the redbull energy drinks in there?
> 
> I agree, although its nicely done and clean to a certain extent, very tacky.


yeah i did


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

Why? Because he can. Because he has more money than brains. UFB.


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

That's my car, I thought you guys would like it.....

Doesn't my "50" bling look good hangin' off the mirror?

I went to the site, it's in Arabic!
I think they're in the Middle East if you look at the other cars. That's my gas money!!!!


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

they did it cause they have money falling out of their a$$. I'd like to get a pair of those cleared out euro headlights. Gets rid of the ugly orange side reflector. They are like $1k per set and hard to come by though.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

and guess where they got all that money? people like us with gas guzzling cars paying for premium gasoline at the pump. So even though they may be the owner of a tacky car, they dont care, cause it wasnt their money put into it, it was OURS. lol


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

The worst ever 7. : puke: : puke: Maybe (s)he is also colour blind.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*White*

This person love white.

GMAN


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah clean and nicely installed (looks like it was done at the factory) but all the colors just look disgusting! : puke: 

Who ever did this needs to add a little bleach to their gene pool....


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> Who ever did this needs to add a little bleach to their gene pool....


:tsk:

Alex


----------



## Maximus57 (May 13, 2005)

What the hell was Chip Foose thinking when he made those ugly ass wheels? He doesn't need the cash. He should have just said NO! Hear that CHIP, just say NO.


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

SevenMan - Yout titled this thread "An Ugly Seven." I think you insulted the word "ugly."


----------



## Boxboss (Dec 25, 2005)

Malibubimmer said:


> SevenMan - Yout titled this thread "An Ugly Seven." I think you insulted the word "ugly."


Sorry Mal, but you know the Alpine 6er is the supreme insult to "ugly." On second thought, it transcends ugly; hideous is more appropriate.


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

650iOzBoy said:


> The worst ever 7. : puke: : puke: Maybe (s)he is also colour blind.


hey...im color blind, lol, that car really is ugly, maybe if he went with red or black or anything but that color it woud look good, that wood looks so ugly its unbelievable.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

jacksprat said:


> they did it cause they have money falling out of their a$$.


I agree - the car must belong to a professional athlete with no taste. 

.


----------



## HGilmore (Oct 27, 2005)

SevenMan said:


> Why would someone do this. :dunno:


Simple. Because they can.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Wait...*

Look at the cars next to it. What do you expect?

BIG WHEELS...

GMAN


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

I wouldnt do it but its not that bad..sure it gets alot of attention..


----------

